# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Αναζήτηση microswitch για κλειδί αυτοκινήτου

## aze

Αγαπητοί συνφορουμίτες,
Το ένα κλειδί από το αυτοκίνητό μου (VECTRA B-1.6/1999) δε λειτουργεί.Έχει χαλάσει το διακοπτάκι που ανοίγει αυτόματα τις πόρτες και μου ζήτησαν να αλλάξω ολόκληρο το μηχανισμό.
Θα παρακαλούσα να με πληροφορήσει,αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών που να πουλάει μικροδιακοπτάκια για κλειδιά αυτοκινήτων.

----------


## agis68

Το ebay ειναι το μοναδικο και φτηνο

----------


## tasosmos

Οταν λες διακοπτακι... δεν ειναι και τοσο σαφες. Δεν μπορει κανεις να μαντεψει τι εννοεις εκτος κι αν εχει τυχει να δει απο κοντα το ιδιο. 
Βγαλε καναδυο φωτο και μετρα και τις διαστασεις του με οσο το δυνατον μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια.

----------


## paul333

το πιο πιθανο να ειναι tact 

http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...ry=234&lang=gr

τωρα εξειδικευμενα για κλειδια αυτοκινητων δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν.

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι αλλα ακομα και σε tactical smd (δεν νομιζω να εχει through-hole) υπαρχουν τουλαχιστον 10 ειδη, απο τα οποια μονο μερικα βρισκεις σχετικα ευκολα στην εγχωρια αγορα.

----------


## aze

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις απαντήσεις.
Βήκα στο ebay (ITEM NUBER 220798766515)

----------

